# عايزه مشورتكم فى موضوع المنظفات



## heba elhossiny (20 ديسمبر 2012)

:19::19:
ان شاء الله انا سأبدأ مشروع صغير للمنظفات وعايزه رأيكم فى الكميات التاليه لعمل 120 لتر صابون سائل (جيد وليس شعبى)

15 ك سلفونيك اسيد
2.5 كيلو صودا كاويه (او حتى درجه 6-7)
500 جرام تكسابون
150 جرام تايلوز
500 جرام عطر مائى
60 مللى لون
ملح

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## xspeeder (21 ديسمبر 2012)

زودي التكسابون و اما بالنسبة للتيلوز اجعلية الي اني يكون له عرق ....و ضعي فورمالين


----------



## heba elhossiny (21 ديسمبر 2012)

كام تكسابون؟ وكم فورمالين


----------



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اشمعنى انا محدش بيرد عليا :4:


----------



## chemnoor (22 ديسمبر 2012)

إن الصابون السائل الفاخر متعدد الأشكال 
بالنسبة للتركيبة المقترحة فيجب ملاحظة ما يلي:
القدرة التنظيفية لمزيج التكسابون مع سلفونيك تكون أعلى ما يمكن عند استخدامها وفق النسب التالية: 16 سلفونيك مع 5 تكسابون
التركيبة المقترحة:
16 كغ سلفونيك
2.25 كغ صودا كاوية
5 كغ تكسابون تركيز 70%
1 كغ كومبرلان (إيثانول أمين)
حمض اللبن أو القوسفور أو الليمون كمية مناسبة حتى الوصول إلى درجة حموضة بين 6 و 8
مادة حافظة بين 0.1 إلى 0.4 كغ حسب نوع المادة ويمكن استخدام الفورمول عند عدم توفر مواد أخرى
الملون بين 0.5 غ إلى 50 غ حسب نوع الملون المستخدم حيث تختلف النسبة كثيراً من ملون إلى آخر
كمية الماء تستخدم كمية مناسبة للوصول إلى وزن كلي 100 كغ
يمكن رقع اللزوجة إما بالملح أو بالتيلوز أو بالهيدروكسي ميثيل سليلوز أو ترك المحلول على لزوجته الحالية

توجد العديد من التراكيب وبعضها لا يحتوي على تكسابون ولا على سلفونيك ولكن سنقتصر على التركيبة أعلاه الآن

طريقة التصنيع:
تذات ماءات الصوديوم في كمية قليلة من الماء في وعاء بلاستيكي أو من الحديد ولا يستخدم وعاء ألمنيوم أبدا
في وعاء آخر تمزج السلفونيك مع حوالي 70% من كمية الماء المطلوبة ثم يضاف محلول ماءات الصوديوم فوقه مع التحريك البطيء دون أحداث دوامات
لمنع تشكل الرغوة
يضاف التكاسبون مع التحريك البطيء حتى الانحلال
تضبط مدرجة الحموضة بواسطة حمض اللبن أو حمض الليمون أو حمض الفوسفور
يكمل الماء المتبقي ويضاق الملح 

عند الرغبة في استخدام التيلوز يعلق في كمية مناسبة من الماء البارد ويسكب فوق المزيج مع التحريك لمدة 15 دقيقة ثم يترك المزيج ليستريح ويحرك مرات أخرى في حال استخدام التيلوز كل نصف ساعة حتى لا تفصل طبقة التيلوز في الأعلى يحرك كل نصف ساعة لمدة 5 دقائق حوالي 5 أو ست مرات

بالنسبة للهيدروكسي إيثيل سليلوز لا يحتاج اجراءات خاصة
بالنسبة للعطر يمكن استخدام عطر زيتي أو مائي المهم هو الرائحة العطر الذيتي يذوب في الصابون السائل اللودالين


----------



## essam nazem (22 ديسمبر 2012)

استاذ chemnoor 
انا بعتلك ماسدج وحضرتك مردتش
اتواصل مع حضرتك ازاى دلوقتى 
ممكن رقم تليفون حضرتك ؟


----------



## heba elhossiny (23 ديسمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

